# shawnee rabbits



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

i tried for some rabbits today at shawnee state forest and didnt see squat. is there any place in the forest that actually has rabbits or birds?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I you're looking for new rabbit hunting areas, wait till there is snow on the ground to scout. No tracks, no rabbit! 

Can't help ya with the birds. I can't find them either.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

No doubt you didn't see rabbits. I have been hunting that area for 2 decades. Spend your time on Squirrels, grouse and turkey. Forget the rabbits. If you want rabbits go down to the river and find areas next to the fields.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

is there any flat area that i could hunt that holds birds then? ive never had the chance to hunt grouse and dont know much about where to find them.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

you're better off trying for rabbits or squirrels. Grouse are hard to find. I haven't seen one in 5 years. Used to see some at Tappan Lake in Harrison County. Check out the Div. of wildlife website to see where they stock pheasants. You might get lucky on one of those. Rabbits also hang out in the same places as pheasants. Look for briars, tall grasses, and brush piles.


----------

